# my first 1911



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey all
just picked up a almost brand new taurus 1911 .45 with hard case....two mags....holster....85 rounds of ammo....box of clay pigeons and bunch of bleeding zombie targets for 400 bucks!
Shoots like a dream and seems very smooth. Plans are to get a compensator and maybe a set of custom punisher grips and shoot the heck outta it! Im happy.:mrgreen: Rr


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Sounds like a good deal to me.Have you checked out a comp setup?45 is going to need a very efficient comp since it's a low pressure round,they're out there but I've been away from it too long to suggest anything.Yesterday I hit a few smith sites and to buy the barrel and comp along with fitting is going to run you more than you paid for the gun without a ramped barrel.I don't know Taurus so I don't know of any spec quirks they do or don't have,but any quirks will add money to fitting everything properly.If it's something you really want,bail in there,but investigate if it's worth it because if a well known smith doesn't stamp his name on it you'll never get more than you already paid if you part with it.Most name smiths won't brand the gun since this is such a small job.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Congrats...sounds like a Great deal...JJ


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

hemmigremmie said:


> Hey all
> just picked up a almost brand new taurus 1911 .45 with hard case....two mags....holster....85 rounds of ammo....box of clay pigeons and bunch of bleeding zombie targets for 400 bucks!
> Shoots like a dream and seems very smooth. Plans are to get a compensator and maybe a set of custom punisher grips and shoot the heck outta it! Im happy.:mrgreen: Rr


Hell of a deal if I say so myself.:smt1099


----------



## General (Jun 19, 2012)

Pre owned Guncrafter Industries Model No. 2 50 GI
Just arrived at my dealer. 
I do not like those grips. Going stock grips as soon as possible. 
Also ordering .45 acp conversion barrel.

http://pics.gunbroker.com/GB/290718000/290718884/pix772991623.jpg


----------



## 45 (May 16, 2012)

Brownells sells a barrel that sticks out past the slide for a 1911 that is magnum ported that might be cheaper than a compasted barrel bushing either way you will probaley nave to get a diffrent barrel bushing because if I'm not mistaken the taurus have a match grade barrel & barrel bushing on there 1911 either that or take it to a gun smith to have the compaster fit the barrel or the barrel bushing that comes with the gun fit the magnum ported barrel unless it comes with a barrel bushing I'm not sure you have to go to brownells sight to check it out you might also want to look at why I don't like taurus 1911 that is on this formun it worth reading & looking at


----------

